# How many quarts of oil??



## w00dchuck (Sep 6, 2005)

ok, I have a 1991 pathy xe-v6 I lost my book and am changing my oil. I need to know how many quarts of oil my engine takes with an oil filter change thanks


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

w00dchuck said:


> ok, I have a 1991 pathy xe-v6 I lost my book and am changing my oil. I need to know how many quarts of oil my engine takes with an oil filter change thanks


My 98 takes 4 quarts I THINK... Just put 3 in... and check the dipstick if your on flat ground.


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

my 97 3.3 takes 3 and 1/2.. if that helps any.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

My FSM says 4.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

With a new filter: 
94 FSM says 3 5/8 US quarts. 
My 92 takes 3.5 quarts, though 3.625 could be correct. 

Sure hope I haven't damaged anything by running it .125 quarts low.


----------



## jeremykirkland44 (Jan 8, 2022)

On my 92 pathfinder SE V6 im looking to replace the shocks but the stock ones have wiring and a plug connected to them so I'm trying to figure out what its for??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jeremykirkland44 said:


> On my 92 pathfinder SE V6 im looking to replace the shocks but the stock ones have wiring and a plug connected to them so I'm trying to figure out what its for??


It means you have electronic controlled suspension; there should be a switch with a picture of a shock absorber on it either on your center console or your dash. The parts are obsolete. Just disable the system and replace the electronic shocks with regular shocks. KYB Gas-a-just shocks are a good option.


----------

